# Paid Leave Of Absence



## Ariluna (Sep 9, 2021)

Does anyone know when you get paid for leave of absence? And YES, I 100% have paid leave of absence, I got approved for it today bc I had covid. But how does the pay work? Would it work like normal pay or ? Please help


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2021)

Contact pay and benefits


----------

